# Does Apple Cider Vinegar go bad??



## jmtinmi

I purchased a couple of gallons of ACV at Aldi's. There seems to be some sort of clear slimy stringy stuff floating in it. 

I know that vinegar should have something called 'mother' at the bottom, but I always thought of it as more of a sediment.

These gallons seem to have this clear stuff floating about freely, and there seem quite a bit in each jug.

Also, is ACV okay to use instead of plain white vinegar for cleaning?

Thanks.


----------



## rwur961615

jmtinmi said:


> I purchased a couple of gallons of ACV at Aldi's. There seems to be some sort of clear slimy stringy stuff floating in it.
> 
> I know that vinegar should have something called 'mother' at the bottom, but I always thought of it as more of a sediment.
> 
> These gallons seem to have this clear stuff floating about freely, and there seem quite a bit in each jug.
> 
> Also, is ACV okay to use instead of plain white vinegar for cleaning?
> 
> Thanks.


The mother floats on top the sediment is just that sediment just like in making wine. Rick.


----------



## Paquebot

Vinegar mother initially forms on top as an aerobic entity. When the colony becomes dense enough, it sinks to the bottom and becomes anaerobic. Keep it going by allowing air into it. When it suddenly turns up on the bottom, you'll know for certain. I've had some almost the consistency of fresh cheddar cheese. But if I tried to make it on purpose with any of my wines, never shows up.

Martin


----------



## gone-a-milkin

The answer is that your vinegar is fine.  
It sounds plenty lively is all.
And yes you can use it for cleaning.
It works good.


----------



## suitcase_sally

ACV is much more expensive than white vinegar. I would treat it accordingly.


----------



## jmtinmi

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Kimmie Quilts

I use ACV for cooking and medicinal uses. I use white vinegar for cleaning because it is cheap.


----------

